

Show HN: Simple interactive SQL exploration with IPython/Pandas - sakai
https://github.com/boydgreenfield/query/

======
sakai
OP here. This was just a little module that I found very useful in quickly
exploring large, unfamiliar SQL databases and their associated business logic.

It's fairly rudimentary feature-wise, but has worked well for me. Happy to
answer any questions.

~~~
amenbrother
There are neat things on your roadmap but I'm actually more curious about the
stuff you aren't interested in doing with this. Can you say more about the
anti-feature set?

